# Gendron dating and info?



## rustNspokes

The Gendron Wheel Co was established 1873 in Toledo, Ohio. 
*1891.* No.1 $40 Convertible frame, 24" wheels. No.2 $50 Similar frame as no.1 for youths and ladies. 26" wheels. No.3 $75, No.4 $90 for ladies and gentlemen, 30 inch rear wheel, 28 inch front. No.5 $110 Similar to no.4 with hollow steel forks, 1 1/4 cushion tires and solid rims or 7/8 solid tires and hollow rims. No.6 $100 similar to No.7 with semi-hollow forks, 7/8 rubber tires over solid rim. No.7 $115 Diamond frame, 28" front wheel, 30" rear wheel with tangent spokes. 1-1/4 cushion tires with solid rims or 7/8 solid tires hollow rims.




*1892.* Gendron offered three styles in Dec 1892 (Likely 83' models though by December).



*1893.* Three styles for 1893 ( No.15 Roadster with 30" front, 28" rear wheels $130, No. 14 Ladies with 28" wheels, No. 17 Scorcher with 28" wheels $125) 
1883 Gendron Gentlemens Light Roadster.



1893 Gendron No 15



*1894.* Three models including a ladies. 2,500 bicycles planned for 1894.



*1895.* For 85' there are 6 models. A "Special" which I assume is a scorcher/racer $115, No. 15 $85, No. 17 $85, No. 18 $105, No. 19 21lb roadster $100 (and one other apparently, probably a ladies like the No. 14?). The 1895 models are listed as having the badge on the downtube. 3000 bicycles planned for 1895.
1895 Gendron Special?



*1896.* For 1896 they are offering nine models. Four diamond frame Gendrons including the No. 21, 24" and 26" sizes available. Two drop frame ladies Gendrons including No. 22. Two of the cheaper Reliance models, the Model A for men and the Model B for ladies. They also offer one Juvenile bicycle.  I think by 1896 the badge is on the head tube? The 86' the top tubes seem to be parallel with the ground, unlike the sloping tube on the earlier frames. Gendron estimates 10,000-12,000 bicycles produced for 1896.
1896?




My frame is a 24" and has the downtube badge and a sloping frame. The only number I can find is "7" on the crank hanger. I don't think it can be later than 95' based on what I've found. Does anyone have any additional info that might be helpful, or 84' or 85 catalog scans? Even a photo of the badge would be awesome.


----------



## corbettclassics

I have a picture of a Gendron #21 but I think your scan 1896? is the same one if I'm not mistaken..


----------



## rustNspokes

The seat stays are removable and they've gone missing. In 1896 they claim a production number of 10,000-12,000 bicycles per year. There sure isn't much information floating around on them these days though.
In 1897 a man named Joseph Brock attempted to sue Gendron Wheel Co for injuries he experienced unbrazing a bicycle fork. He sued for $2500, claiming the heat expanded the air inside the tubing causing the cap to be blow off hitting him in the cheek and passing completely through it. He claims there should be an outlet added for the expanded air. I guess this is why tubing all has tiny holes in it now?


----------



## filmonger

March 12 1898





http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79868-Gendron/page2&highlight=gendron


----------



## rustNspokes

I believe the 1892 badge looks like this. Does anyone know if the 1893-1895 badge looks the same? I believe it kept the crest shape until 86'. Was it mounted on the downtube from 93-95 or just in 95? Pardon the poor artwork.


----------



## filmonger

From the 1898 The Wheel & Cycling


----------



## filmonger

From the 1897 Referee











also from the 1897 Referee


----------



## filmonger

1897 referee














Also 1897


----------



## shoe3

Awsome History


----------



## filmonger

Gendron 1911 Cat from the bay......


----------



## filmonger

Another Pic of Mr Gendron






Toledo, thanks to Peter Gendron, has become prominent throughout the world for its development of the manufacture of metal wheels and for the quantity and quality of its output of that class of products. Mr. Gendron came to the city at the age of twenty-one and found employment as a pattern maker in the Toledo Novelty Works, then conducted by Russell & Thayer. In 1871, he went to Detroit as a pattern maker for the Detroit Safe Company. As a boy, he had worked in his father's wagon shop and while in Detroit he conceived the idea of a wire wheel. In 1875, he returned to Toledo and perfected his invention, first using the wire wheel on children's carriages. Two years later, he (along with three associates) began the manufacture of wheels, but the company lacked sufficient capital to put the product on the market, and consequently failed. Mr. Gendron did not lose faith in his invention, however, and after three years of persistent effort established a market for his wheels.  The Gendron Wheel Company was incorporated in 1880 and a small factory was established at 218 Summit Street. Within three years the business grew to such an extent that larger quarters became necessary. A site at the corner of Orange and Superior streets was purchased and a four-story building 100 feet square was erected. In 1890, the capital stock was increased to $300,000 and a few years later it was increased again, to $500,000. Gendron was not only the originator of the wire wheel, but it has always been the recognized leader in the manufacture of goods of that class. It makes bicycles, tricycles, invalid chairs, go-cars, baby carriages, doll carriages, coaster wagons, toy wheelbarrows, etc." –Source: Toledo and Lucas County, Ohio, 1623-1923 by John M. Killits, (Chicago, 1923), p. 425.

". . .By the year 1890, the company had added 120 feet to their plant on Superior street, employed some 300 men, and was capitalized at $300,000 - no small concern at that time in the rapidly growing Western town. Additional ground, adjoining the company's plant, was purchased from time to time and buildings were erected thereon until to-day (1910) it owns the greater portion of the block bounded by Orange, Jackson and St. Clair streets, having a floor space of over 250,000 square feet. The plant is modern in every respect, fully equipped with automatic sprinklers and the very latest fire-fighting apparatus. Power is supplied by thirty-five electric motors, having an aggregate of 500 horsepower. The company was styled the Gendron Iron Wheel Company for several years, but some years ago the name was changed to

The Gendron Wheel Company. The company was not only the originator of the wire wheel, but it has been the recognized leader in goods of that class. Many of the machines used in the manufacture of the company's product are the direct invention of Mr. Gendron or his mechanics. As a result of this, the company is the possessor of some for the most perfect electric welding, rim-truing and wheel-making machinery in existence. The concern has a capacity of 2,500,000 steel wheels, annually, all of which are required to equip articles of their own manufacture. The company has long since been recognized as the largest manufacturers of children's vehicles in the world. . .The company is still a large factor in the manufacture of bicycles, having been one of the pioneers in that industry. Years ago, annual sales of the company passed the $1,000,000 mark, and are now considerably above that figure. The present capital stock of the company is $500,000, and the officers are: J.F. Vogel, president; Peter Gendron, vice-president; William L. Diemer, secretary, and Charles R. Wilhelm, treasurer." Source: Memoirs of Lucas County and the City of Toledo by Harvey Scribner, (Madison, Wisconsin, 1910), v. 1, 552.

". . .In 1925, The American-National Company was established. It became a holding company for Toledo Metal Wheel, National Wheel and American Wheel. Gendron Wheel became a subsidiary of American-National in 1927. For the next eleven years, American-National, Toledo, and Gendron products were manufactured in the Gendron plant which covered about one square block at St. Clair, Superior, Jackson and Adams streets in downtown Toledo, Ohio. At their peak, between 3000 and 4000 people were employed. American- National, Toledo and Gendron products were sold under the trade names of Pioneer, Skippy, Express, Reliance, Hi-Speed, Hi-Way, Speed King, Sky King, American, National, Streamline, etc. Each company had their own products and catalogs. In 1941, with the advent of World War II, children's vehicles were discontinued to concentrate on hospital equipment including wheelchairs and wheeled stretchers. All of the company's plants were closed except the Gendron Perrysburg operation. In 1959, Gendron Wheel moved most of its manufacturing to Archbold, Ohio. The Perrysburg plant was closed in 1963. In 1964, the company became a subsidiary of Howmedica, however the Gendron trademark continued. In 1971, Mr. Robert Diemer and Mr. Richard A. Bigelow purchased the company. It became Gendron-Diemer. In 1975, Richard A. Bigelow purchased Mr. Diemer's interest and the company became Gendron, Inc. Recently, Mr. Bigelow sold the company to Steven W. Cotter, Thomas A. Dewire, and Frederic W. Strobel." Excerpt from flyer, "Gendron 1872-1997" (Gendron Inc.: Archbold, Ohio, 1997).


----------



## filmonger

Please add your Gendron bicycle pictures to this thread and any other information.


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54363-1908-Bicycle-offerings&highlight=gendron

https://archive.org/stream/bicyclingwor572819190newy#page/200/mode/2up

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56285-Gendron/page2&highlight=gendron

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61133-Gendron-wheels/page2&highlight=gendron


----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger




----------



## filmonger

Various badges


----------



## filmonger

1908


----------



## Cdollar4

Gendron roadster. Sweeeet

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda

1888:





1891:





1892:





1893:


----------



## highwheel431

The 1897 catalog shown above is for sale on E-bay.





http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172075334266


----------



## redline1968

Here's mine model 25


----------



## 47jchiggins

Here is my Gendron, year........unknown.

Todd


----------



## filmonger

I think this is from 1899


----------



## fordsnake




----------



## filmonger

1911


----------



## redline1968




----------

